# Converting Aristo U-24 to U-30 using LGB trucks



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an almost pristine Aristo U-24 and a pretty bashed up LGB WP&Y diesel that I would like to convert. I remember a while back (Maybe three years?) somebody did this. Could anyone point me in the right direction please. Also, any suggestions or other help would be appreciated.
Thanks
Rod


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, This would be a big project, but you're right....it's been done! 
The nose of the U25b is much longer than the U30C. To build a U30B (4 axle ) you would have to shorten the nose and then extend the long hood to fill in the gap. To Build the U30C (6 axle) you would also have to extend the frame and add even more to the long hood. 

Have you considered an RSC-3 build? I'd be curious to see if those smooth running trucks could be squished onto that little loco.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

S-4 Thanks for your input, but it has to be the U-30c. The guy who did it before was a fellow Countryman I think, Mike Sheridan(?) But you are right about the LGB trucks being really smooth running







They pull up stumps too!

I believe I have the ability, I certainly have the time. All I need now is a drawing
Rod


----------



## pinewoods (Jan 20, 2009)

Which model do you want to create? U30Cs did not have trucks like the WP&Y unit. U25Cs and early U28Cs had the trucks with the large heavy drop equalizers. 

Check out 
http://www.thedieselshop.us/DataU25C.HTML 
http://www.thedieselshop.us/DataU28C.HTML 
http://paintshop.railfan.net/images/eby/u30c_ph1-g.html 
http://paintshop.railfan.net/images/eby/u30c_ph2-g.html


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

You would also have to make the locmotive longer! 
not trying to put a damper on the project, but there would be a lot more to it than just swapping the trucks..

alter nose.
alter cab.
alter radiator section.
change trucks.
extend frame. (will need additional parts, or scratchbuild, for the extended (longer) carbody.)

of course, it all depends on how accurate you want to be! 
you can skip some of those steps if you feel like it..

open these two drawings in seperate browser windows:

http://paintshop.railfan.net/images/moldover/u25b.html

http://paintshop.railfan.net/images/eby/u30c_ph1-g.html


and you can toggle between the two drawings, to see the differences.

personally I like have never liked the Aristo U25B as a starting point for a more "traditional" U-boat..
I have seen some pics of shortened noses and altered cabs..it always looks a bit "off"..
the Aristo unit has issues, if attempting to use it for a different U-boat model..
it can be done!
but it looks like a lot of work to make it accurate..

im hoping someone will eventually come up with a more traditional U-boat model in large scale..
something like a U30B..that would lend itself much better kitbashing the majority of the U-boats, and even dash-7's..

Scot


----------



## pinewoods (Jan 20, 2009)

Did the drawing links help? 

Converting the U25B to the U25C should not be too bad. Shorten the nose. Add the extra room behind the cab, an extra U25B shell would be handy for this part as well as some bits to extend the battery boxes and such under the cab. The carbody section behind the cab on the U25Cs varied considerably from order to order. As mentioned by Scot the frame and maybe the fuel tank will need to be lengthened. 

General Electric's model changes were evolutionary and a change in body style did not always match up with a change in model designation. The U25s wether B or C had the same basic carbody. Early U28s looked like U25s, early U30s looked like U28s. There was a design unique to the U30s and then later U30s, U33s and U36s looked similar with the large radiator 'wings' on the 33s and 36s...sorry for rambling on...but I like the older GE locomotives. 

You could always remove the air resevoirs and shorten the fuel tank a bit to clear the new trucks and call it good, most folks would never know the difference. It would be kind of like the RSC-3 that S-4 suggested. 

A recovering rivet counter...


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Someday I plan to build a pair of Conrail C30-7 or C36-7 locos..some of my favorite locomotives from my teenage railfan years (1980's) 
They (along with the SD50's) were the first brand new locomotives I ever saw! 
very cool for a 15 year old railfan.. 
its sad to think they are already retired..(a few SD50's are still running around in Class-1 service..but not the big Dash-7's)


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well this is not quit the U-30C but it's close for me. I wish I could find the right looking trucks tho. Unit made from two U25s. Later RJD


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Guys, all of your input has helped me . What it has done is to help change my mind a bit though. I will probably go for the U33, I do like the look of the radiator wings.I think it gives balance to the length of the beast.
I'm not a rivit counter, so a fairly close model will do for me, and anyway most of my neighbours over here, still think U-Boats are submarines








I'll keep you informed of progress.
Still having a job getting a set of drawings though.
Thanks again guys
Rod


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

U-28-C
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx

U-33-C
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx 

I believe Burl scratch built one at some point as well, but don't recall the version.
-Ray


----------

